

Why doesn't iPhone/iPod touch have wi-fi timeout to increase battery life? - amichail

Turning it on and off manually is really annoying.
======
iaian
jailbreak then get sbsettings from cydia, with this you can slide your finger
across the status bar and access a bunch of customizable toggle switches.

I use the Toggles: wi-fi, 3g, ipod, processes, volume, brightness, ssh, and
auto-lock. It is a very useful jailbreak app.

Note: when you lock the phone it disconnects from wireless...

------
jdg
because having to reconnect it would be as equally annoying?

~~~
amichail
It should reconnect automatically when an app attempts network access.

